#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  >  شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ)

## tahaali9095

با سلام
آقای  mj_blue سوالی از خدمت شما داشتم : 
سیستم 1 خودش عضو یک شبکه  میباشد و مثلا آی پی  192.168.11.41 دارد
سیستم 2 عضو هیچ شبکه ای نیست
سیستم عامل هر دو ویندوز 7  / 32 بیت

الان میخوام بین این 2 سیستم یک شبکه ایجاد کنم ، حال باید از چه رنج آیپی استفاده کنم تا تداخل آیپی پیش نیاد و 2 سیستم براحتی شبکه شود و بتوانم از اشتراک *فایل* و *پرینتر* و *اینترنت* استفاده کنم ؟
باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*abady*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*manhant*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kh.a

> با سلام
> آقای  mj_blue سوالی از خدمت شما داشتم : 
> سیستم 1 خودش عضو یک شبکه  میباشد و مثلا آی پی  192.168.11.41 دارد
> سیستم 2 عضو هیچ شبکه ای نیست
> سیستم عامل هر دو ویندوز 7  / 32 بیت
> 
> الان میخوام بین این 2 سیستم یک شبکه ایجاد کنم ، حال باید از چه رنج آیپی استفاده کنم تا تداخل آیپی پیش نیاد و 2 سیستم براحتی شبکه شود و بتوانم از اشتراک *فایل* و *پرینتر* و *اینترنت* استفاده کنم ؟
> باتشکر


دوست عزیز بستگی به subnet mask  کامپیوتر داره
اگه 255.255.255.0 باشه اونوفت شما باید سه بخش اول آی پی های کامپیوترهات یکی باشه و بخش آخر باید متفاوت باشه .

اگه 255.255.0.0 باشه اونوقت شما باید دو بخس اول آی پی های کامپیوترهات یکی باشه و دو بخش آخر می تونه متفاوت باشه

البته subnet mask رو برای نوع شبکه های محتلف تنظیم می کنند و برای شبکه کوچک محلی 255.255.255.0 استفاده میشه .

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*pps2011*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام و ممنون از پاسخ شما
سیستم اول همانطورکه به عرض رساندم عضو شبکه و از DHCP آیپی میگیرد
اما جدا از شبکه اول براسیستم اولی، 
الان میخوام بین این 2 سیستم یک شبکه کوچک ایجاد که با آن شبکه اولی هیچ تداخلی ایجاد نشود.
و وقتی پشت سیستم 2 نشستم به فایل و پرینتر و اینترنت اشتراکی دسترسی داشته باشم
باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

> با سلام
> آقای mj_blue سوالی از خدمت شما داشتم :
> سیستم 1 خودش عضو یک شبکه میباشد و مثلا آی پی 192.168.11.41 دارد
> سیستم 2 عضو هیچ شبکه ای نیست
> سیستم عامل هر دو ویندوز 7 / 32 بیت
> 
> الان میخوام بین این 2 سیستم یک شبکه ایجاد کنم ، حال باید از چه رنج آیپی استفاده کنم تا تداخل آیپی پیش نیاد و 2 سیستم براحتی شبکه شود و بتوانم از اشتراک فایل و پرینتر و اینترنت استفاده کنم ؟
> باتشکر


همین رنج آیپی سیستم 1
همونطور که گفته شده 192.168.11 میشه آیپی و قسمت چهارم رنج هست
شما اصلا سیستم 2 را بزار 192.168.11.200 اصلا مهم نیست
فقط دقت کنید توی یک Workgroup باشند.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

> با سلام و ممنون از پاسخ شما
> سیستم اول همانطورکه به عرض رساندم عضو شبکه و از DHCP آیپی میگیرد
> اما جدا از شبکه اول براسیستم اولی،
> الان میخوام بین این 2 سیستم یک شبکه کوچک ایجاد که با آن شبکه اولی هیچ تداخلی ایجاد نشود.
> و وقتی پشت سیستم 2 نشستم به فایل و پرینتر و اینترنت اشتراکی دسترسی داشته باشم
> باتشکر


دوست عزیز حتما بنده امشب آموزش را برای مشکل شما قرار میدم
فقط یکم سوالتون گیج کننده هست
DHCP داره یعنی اینکه به یک Router مثلا وایمکس یا مودم ADSL و ... متصل هست
تا اینجا قبوله
اگه سیستم دوم هم به همون دستگاه Router متصل بشه ( باز هم از DHCP استفاده کرده و توی همون رنج IP میگیره) یعنی دردسر شما فقط تنظیم WorkGroup و Computer Name هست
-----------------------------------
ولی اگه سیستم 1 شما دارای دو کارت شبکه هست و یکیش DHCP میگیره و دومی به سیستم 2 متصل هست بگید چون قضیه فرق داره
موفق باشید دوست عزیز و ببخشید دیر جواب دادم

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tahaali9095

> سیستم 1 شما دارای دو کارت شبکه هست و یکیش DHCP میگیره و دومی به سیستم 2 متصل هست بگید چون قضیه فرق داره


 با سلام خدمت شما
دقیقا همینطوریه
یعنی  قسمت انفورماتیک فقط سیستم 1 را میشناسه و بهش نود اختصاص داده است
اما به سیستم 2 کاری نداره و نود بهش نمیدهد
حالا میخام این 2 سیستم با هم شبکه بشوند و سیستم 2 از امکانات سیستم 1 مثل اینترنت و پرینتر و فایل شیرینگ استفاده کند بدون اینکه در شبکه اصلی اختلالی ایجاد و صدای انفورماتیک هم در نیاد و مشکلم حل شود
با تشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

ببخشید دوست من که شما را به یک تاپیک دیگه ارجاع میدم
ساده میگم روی دو تا کارت شبکه کلیک راست کنید و گزینه Bridge را انتخاب کنید
همچین چیزی ساخته میشه
Bridge.png
برای دریافت جواب کامل این تاپیک را مشاهده کنید
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=48398
-------------------------------------------------------------
از مدیر انجمن هم خواهش میکنم سوالات را به یک تاپیک انتقال داده تا اینجا 2 درس دیگه تاپیک را تمام کنم و شروع آموزش کانفیگ انواع مودم را شروع کنیم

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*hosseintafaz*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tahaali9095

درود بر شما دوست عزیز
شرمنده با سوالاتم اموزش شما را هم بهم زدم
****************************************
الان سیستم بنده 2 تا کارت شبکه دارد: یکی همان کارت شبکه اصلی و دیگری کارت اضافه شده که میخاد با کارت سیستم 2 شبکه بشود
اما وقتی رو کارت شبکه کلیک راست و میخام bridge بسازم این پیغام ار میدهد:
bridge.jpg
باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*hosseintafaz*,*mohamad1357*,*sardarshams*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

عزیزمشما یکی را انتخاب کردی
باید هر دو کانکشن را باید با هم انخاب کنی (هر دو Local Area Connection با هم)
سپس روی کانکشنی که اینترنت داره کلیک راست کرده و بریج را بزنی

----------

*ar58*,*hosseintafaz*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام mj_blue عزیز
مطابق با راهنمایی شما ، هردو کانکشن را میگرفتم اما بازهم اخطار پست 17 میداد، وقتی خوب دقیق شدم دیدم کانکشن اصلی share شده است، از share خارج نموده دوباره هر دو را باهم bridge نمودم و به سیستم دومی یه رنج ایپی در رنج سیستم اولی دادم و به راحتی مشکل اینترنت سیستم دومی حل شد و حالا هر دو سیستم دارای اینترنت هستند.
ممنونم از راهنمایی شما
فقط الان جهت share  نمودن فایل و پرینتر بین 2 سیستم  چکار کنم؟
باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

شما IP سیستم دوم را تو یک رنج با سیستم اول بدید حتی اگر اون از DHCP هم IP بگیره باز هم رنجش رو میدونید که چه رنجی هست.
شما IP سیستم دیگر را وقتی تو run به این صورت میزنید:
\\192.168.0.1
ببیند سیستم دوم رو میبینید؟ اگر میاد که کافیه پرینتر رو توی سیستم اول اشتراک گذاری کنید و تو سیستم دوم مثل سایر شبکه ها فراخوانیش کنید. 
تست کنید ببینید چی میشه

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

با تشکر از توضیحات آقای نکویی توضیح ایشان کاملا صحیح است فقط یکم سخته این روش
ببخشید البته بنده توضیحات ایشان را تکمیل میکنم( آموزش ساده)
خوب شما اینترنت داری یعنی نیاز نیست به آیپی ها دست بزنید
طبق آموزش ها در پست های قبلی گفته شد
شما برای شبکه نیاز دارید که
IP ها توی یک رنج باشن(تا ایجا را انجام دادید)
Computer Name داشته باشید و توی یک Workgroup باشید
شما سیستم اول ببینید Workgroup اش چیه
سیستم دوم را هم وارد همون WORKGroup کنید
-----------------------------
شبکه تمام شد
--------------------------------
برای نصب پرینتر درون شبکه هم آموزش داده شده ولی در هر صورت بنده شب آموزش را به صورت تصویری برای شما خواهم گذاشت
----------------------------

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*غزال*

----------


## tahaali9095

درود بر شما

آقای نکوئی ممنون از توضیحات شما
فقط ویندوزم 7 هستش و RUN  نداره تو همان SEARCH عبارت //192.168.11.50 را بزنم بعدش  این پنجره امد
NET SHARE.jpg

**************************************
 اقای mj_blue  : پرینتر با کابل USB به سیستم 1 وصل شده است.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

نه توی سرچ نزنید. ویندوز 7 هم ران داره. روی آیکن window اون پایین (آیکون استارت) کلیک کنید و تایپ کنید run گزینش میاد بعد روش کلیک کنید. ببینید من یک توضیح کلی بدم اگر کارت شبکه اول شما با کارت شبکه دوم شما شبکه نباشد و IPهای آنها تو یک رنج نباشد شما نمیتوانید پرینتر را برای هر دو کارت شبکه اشتراک بگذارید و فقط برای یکی می توانید اشتراک بگذارید Bridg فقط یک پل میزند و اینترنت را از کارت شبکه اول به کارت شبکه دوم میدهد ولی پرینتری که تو کارت شبکه اول اشتراک گذاشته به کارت شبکه دوم نمیدهد. پس باید حتما IP ها را در یک رنج بگذارید. در این حالت چرا Bridg استفاده میکنید؟ کافیه کارت شبکه اول روش راست کلیک کنید و از قسمت sharing تیک بزنید و از لیستش کارت شبکه دوم را انتخاب کنید. به این شکل اینترنت کارت شبکه اول اینترنتش را به کارت شبکه دوم هم میدهد. 
حالا اگر دو کارت شبکه تو یک رنج باشند با هم شبکه میشند در این حالت پرینتر هم هر جا شبکه بشه با بقیه هم شبکه میشه. ولی اگر IP در یک رنج باشه با شبکه انفورماتیک هم شبکه میشین و به  هم صل میشند. و فکر کنم شما نمیخوان به اون شبکه وصل باشه. در این حالت مجبورید IP کارت شبکه دوم را با اول متفاوت بذارید ولی پرینتر رو برای کارت شبکه دوم اشتراک بگذارید و برای کارت شبکه اول دیگه کار نمیکنه. اینترنت هم مشکلی ندارد می توانید تیک همون شرینگ که گفتم را بزنید در این حالت نیاز نیست IP ها در یک رنج باشند و فقط اینترنت عبور میکند.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

> اقای mj_blue : پرینتر با کابل USB به سیستم 1 وصل شده است.


آقای نکویی درست میگن ولی خداییش سخت توضیح میدن ( اگه منظورشون را فهمیدید و اجرا کنید کرتون راه میوفته)
ولی این سوالات را کامل جواب بدین تا شب آموزش تصویری براتون بنویسم
شما توی اتاقتون دو تا سیستم دارید
سیستم شماره 1 = پرینتر USB داره و اینترنت از شرکت
سیستم شماره 2 =این سیستم را طوری میخواهی وصل کنی به شبکه که اینترنت داشته باشه - ولی در شبکه شرکت شناسایی نشه و اینکه بتونه از پرینتر سیستم 1 هم استفاده کنه؟
( اگه جور دیگه ای هم هست بگید که بتونم شب جواب بدم )

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام 
الان که با bridge ساختن ،  سیستم 2 صاحب اینترنت شده ، آیا توسط انفورماتیک شناسایی میشه یا نه؟
دقیقا همینطوریه که میگید



> سیستم شماره 1 = پرینتر USB داره و اینترنت از شرکت
> سیستم شماره 2 =این سیستم را طوری میخواهی وصل کنی به شبکه که اینترنت داشته باشه - ولی در شبکه شرکت شناسایی نشه و اینکه بتونه از پرینتر سیستم 1 هم استفاده کنه؟

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*sardarshams*,*ساخر*,*غزال*

----------


## mj_blue

پس گفته آقای نکویی درست بود ، فقط میخوای به زبون خودمونی واست ترجمش کنم
مراحلی که میگم را به ترتیب انجام بده
-----------------------------------------
خوب میریم سراغ سیستم شماره 1
کارت شبکه اول که DHCP داره
کارت شبکه دوم را بدون اینکه دلیل بدونی این اعداد را توش وارد کنید
shabaaaaa.png
-------------------------------------------------
خوب بریم سراغ سیستم شماره 2
 عکس بالایی هست ، همین را هم دقیقا برای سیستم 2 بزار
فقط به جای اون عدد که با مربع قرمز رنگ علامت زدم یک عدد دیگه بزار ( مثلا بزار 10 )
-------------------------------------------
تموم شد فقط میمونه یک کار کوچیک روی سیستم شماره 1
روی کارت شبکه که اینترنت داره کلیک راست کرده Properties را انتخاب کنید
saasdasd.png
تیک که با رنگ زرد علامت زده شده را بزنید
در قسمت آبی هم کارت شبکه ای که به سیستم شماره 2 متصل هست را انتخاب کنید
خوب دیگه OK بزنید و کار تمومه
-----------------------------------------------------
شبکه شدن تموم فقط میمونه Share کردن پرینتر که در همین تاپیک آموزش داده شد
باز هم سوالی بود در خدمتم
----------------------------------------------------
فقط از مدیران عزیز خواهشمندم یا آموزش ها را به تاپیک دیگه ای انتقال بدن یا سوال را انتقال بدن

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*,*غزال*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام 
ضمن تشکر از استاد نکوئی و استاد  mj_blue
 بنده فرمایشات شما را انجام و جواب گرفتم
فقط چندتا سوال داشتم:
1- با انجام دستورالعمل فوق سیستم 2 در شبکه اصلی شناسایی میشه یا نه؟
2- آقای mj_blue لطفا فلسفه اعداد را هم بگید تا ماهیگیری یادبگیرم نه فقط ماهی خوردن

 :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ):  :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ):  :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ): 
*در ضمن مدتیه  دنبال یادگرفتن شبکه هستم  ، که با ایجاد پست توسط آقای mj_blue  توانستم  با کمک اساتید حاظر  دوباره به یاد گرفتن شبکه خوشبین شوم
اقای نکوئی لطفا ترتیبی اتخاذ نمایید  که همچین پستهایی در زمینه شبکه بیشتر شود تا بصورت عملی و از ساده شروع تا موارد حرفه ای آموزش  داده شود*باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*ساخر*,*غزال*

----------


## nekooee

خواهش میکنم
خیر در شبکه شناسایی نمیشه چون رنج IP این دو عدد با یکدیگر متفاوت هست. 
اون عددها IP هست. برای اینکه دو سیستم با هم شبکه شوند باید IP آنها در یک رنج باشد. ولی تکراری نباید باشد. برای اینکه در یک رنج باشه چون سابنت ماسک شما 255.255.255.0 تعریف شده فقط عدد اخر باید با هم متفاوت باشد و بین 1 تا 99 هم میتواند انتخاب شود و بقیه عددها باید یکسان باشد. حالا شما عدد سیستم اول را 192.168.1.1 دادید و دومی را 192.168.1.2 دادید. اینها شبکه شدند. 
نوع شبکه شما در اینجا سرور کلاینت هست. پس یک سیستم نقش سرور را بازی میکند و یک سیستم نقش کلاینت. سیستمی که به عنوان کلاینت انتخاب میشه باید حتما دیفالت گت وی (مسیر پیشفرض) که IP سرور هست براش تعریف بشه. شما اگر ده سیستم هم شبکه کنید در همه دیفالت گت وی های کلاینت ها باید IP سرور را وارد کنید. اما در خود سرور نیاز نیست دیفالت گت وی بگذارید. مثلا در بالا هم اگر در تنظیمات کارت شبکه سیستم اول دیفالت گت وی نگذارید اتفاقی نمیفتد و باز هم همه چیز درست کار میکند.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*

----------


## tahaali9095

درود بر شما آقای نکوئی

ممنون بابت پاسخ کاملتان
یه سوال دیگه:
آن اعداد  در قسمت دوم کارشان چیه؟
217 218 217 127
8 8 8 8 
؟؟

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*ساخر*

----------


## nekooee

اون عددها dns هستند. اگر شما چیزی وارد نکنید مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی ویندوز خودش اتوماتیک یک dns را میگیرد. dns کارش اینه که دامین را به ادرس IP سرور بر میگرداند و گاهی که IPها تغییر میکنند و یا آدرس ها عوض مشوند dns ها باید اطلاعات خودشان را به روز کنند. برای همین بعضی از dnsها که مربوط به شرکتهای معتبر مثل گوگل هستند سریعتر اینکار ر ا انجام میدهند و ممکن است اگر روی اتوماتیک باشه شما تا مدتی صفحه وب را نبینید ولی با تعویض dns به 8.8.8.8 که مربوط به گوگل هست صحفه را زودتر بتوانید ببینید. همیشه توصیه میشه عوض کنید.
ولی ربطی به شبکه نداره و فقط برای اینترنت هست
اگر dns اول جواب نده اتوماتیک میره روی dns دوم و اون رو هم چک میکنه هر کدوم ادرس سرور را داشته باشند برای شما برمیگردونه
گوگل دو تا dns دارد. یکی 8.8.8.8 و یکی 8.8.4.4
غیر از ان dns 4.2.2.4 هم خوب هست. dnsهای زیادی وجود دارد
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

با صحبت مهندس نکویی موافق هستم ( توضیحات بسیار کامل و خوب بود )
فقط اگه لطف کنن پست ها را جا به جا کنن ادامه آموزش ساده را خواهم گفت.
---------------------------



> اگر شما چیزی وارد نکنید مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی ویندوز خودش اتوماتیک یک dns را میگیرد.


و با کمال پوزش از جناب آقای نکویی بنده در این جمله شک دارم
--------------------------

----------

*1212ali*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## kh.a

> . برای اینکه در یک رنج باشه چون سابنت ماسک شما 255.255.255.0 تعریف شده فقط عدد اخر باید با هم متفاوت باشد و بین 1 تا 99 هم میتواند انتخاب شود و بقیه عددها باید یکسان باشد.


یک بایت برای هر بخش از آدرس آی پی اختصاص دارد و 256 حالت مختلف را نمایش می دهد
یک بایت 8 بیت است و هر بیت می تواند دو مقدار 0 و 1 را داشته باشد .
یک بایت برای اعداد علامت دار از -128 تا 127 و برای اعداد بدون علامت از 0 تا 255 را نمایش می دهد.

بنابراین محدوده مورد نظر از 0 تا 255 را شامل می شود . توضیحات اضافی بالا برای این گفته شد تا دلیل این محدودیت را بدانید .

اما در پروتکل IPv6 داستان فرق می کند و تمام توضیحاتی که در این تاپیک گفته شده است در مورد IPv4 صادق است . 

دلیل ایجاد IPv6 محدود بودن کلی آدرس آی پی هاست . 
این فاصله از 0.0.0.0 تا 255.255.255.255 می باشد . البته تعداد از این ادرس ها برای کارهای خاصی در نظر گرفته شده اند مثلا 127.0.0.1 یکی از این ادرس هاست یا آدرس loopback که همگی با آن آشنایی دارید.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## nekooee

> با صحبت مهندس نکویی موافق هستم ( توضیحات بسیار کامل و خوب بود )
> فقط اگه لطف کنن پست ها را جا به جا کنن ادامه آموزش ساده را خواهم گفت.
> ---------------------------
> 
> و با کمال پوذش از جناب آقای نکویی بنده در این جمله شک دارم
> --------------------------



تا فردا پستها را جا به جا میکنم. شما dns وارد نکنید تو سیتسم خودتون ، ببینید که اتفاقی نمیفته. dns به صورت اتوماتیک دریافت میشه وقتی روی اتوماتیک باشه. اصلا dns هیچ کاری به شبکه داخلی نداره و فقط زمانی که اینترنت نیاز باشه لازم میشه چون گاهی اتوماتیک اذیت میکنه و اینرنت وصل نمیشه بهتره دستی وارد بشه. اما وارد هم نکنید در حالت معمول خودش میگیره.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mj_blue

> چون گاهی اتوماتیک اذیت میکنه و اینرنت وصل نمیشه بهتره دستی وارد بشه. اما وارد هم نکنید در حالت معمول خودش میگیره.


اینکه DNS فقط مال اینترنته را قبول دارم
ولی به هیچ وجه وقتی DHCP نداریم DNS نمیگیره
shabakkkkk.png

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

وقتی به اینترنت وصل هست ازDHCP ISP یا شبکه میگیره. من که نگفتم بدون DHCP میگیره. ایشون در بالا از کارت شبکه اول اینترنت رو میگیرند. بازم من گفتم تست کنن و نوشتم احتمالا dns هم وارد نکنن تو سیستم دوم بازم کار میکنه. حالا باید تست کنن.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام خدمت همکاران و دوستان عزیز
در حال حاضر سیستم 2 از اینترنت سیستم 1 استفاده میکند و فایل شیرینگ و پرینتر هم OK هستش.
*فقط یک مشکل :
تو لیست کامپیوترهای شبکه اصلی اسم سیستم 2 هم هستش  ، نمیخوام باشه ؟ نمیخوام انفورماتیک متوجه این سیستم بشه و بیاد کاسه و کوزه مارو بهم بزنه؟* :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ):  :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ):  :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ): 
با تشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*

----------


## mj_blue

لطفا سه تا عکس برای من آپلود کنید
هر سه عکس از سیستم شماره یک که دارای دو کارت شبکه هستند
عکس اول از این قسمت باشه
aaaaa.png
عکس دوم و سوم از هر دو کارت شبکه
1-DHCP و 2 - کارت شبکه بین دو سیستم
aaa.png

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## nekooee

احتمالا آی پی ها رو در ک رنج بین دو کارت شبکه تعریف کردین. همان عکسهایی که همکارم گفتند نیاز هست بذارید تا راهنماییتون کنیم.

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## tahaali9095

با درود و سلام
با تشکر از آقایان نکوئی و ام جی بلو 
انشاا... شنبه عکسهای خواسته شده را آپ میکنم

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام
عکس اول:
n1.jpg
کارت شبکه اصلی که از DHCP آیپی میگیرد:
n2.jpg

STATUS کارت دوم سیستم 1 :
n3.jpg

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*mohamad1357*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

جالبه شما رنج IPتون با هم فرق داره نباید با هم شبکه باشند شاید چون به اینترنت شر شده وصل میشه اینجوری میشه. باید خودم بشینم پشت سیستم ولی شما تو کارت شبکه دوم این IP رو وارد کنید ببینید باز هم سیستم شما در شبکه اصلی دیده میشه؟:
192.167.1.1

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*DPS12*,*farzad_yousefi*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## tahaali9095

درود بر شما آقای نکوئی

مطابق با راهنمایی شما آیپی سیستم 2 را *192.167.1.1 گذاشتم
اما مثلث زردرنگ روی علامت شبکه پایین دستکتاپ آمد و جواب نداد (انگار سیستم 2  آیپی نگرفته است)
باتشکر

*

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام

دوباره آیپی را هم به قسم زیر تغییر دادم:

سیستم 1 :  192.167.1.1
سیستم 2 : 192.167.1.10 و دیفالت گیتوی : 192.167.1.1
با تغییرات فوق مشکل حل و نام سیستم 2 از فهرست سیستمهای شبکه اصلی حذف گردید
باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام
استادعزیز* mj_blue* همچنان منتظر ادامه آموزش ها  هستیم
باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

خدا را شکر با تغیر آبپی مشکل حل شد از استاد نکویی تشکر میکنم
---------------------------
توی شبکه کردم 3 قانون را اگه یادتون باشه گفتیم
1-همه سیستم ها یک رنج آیپی باید بگیرن
2-Workgroup سیستم ها باید یکی باشه
3- Computer Name ها متفاوت باشه
---------------------------------------------
Workgroup سیستم 2 را هم عوض میکردید باز هم مشکل حل میشد
( برای اطلاع عمومی اون سوال را جواب دادم)
------------------------------------------------



> با سلام
> استادعزیز mj_blue همچنان منتظر ادامه آموزش ها هستیم
> باتشکر


با عرض پوذش از شما دوست عزیز
به یک مشکل دانشگاهی برخورد کردم انشالله تا 2-3 روز دیگه حل میشه
و قول میدم همینطور که شما بزرگواران به بنده لطف دارید و سوال های بنده را بدون چشمداشتی پاسخ میدید
بنده هم جوری آموزش شبکه به زبان خودمونی بنویسم که انشالله همگی بتونم مشکلات شبکه خود را به سادگی حل کنیم :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ):

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*farzad_yousefi*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

سلام دوست عزیز شما می تونید برای اینکه مطلبتون به دور از حواشی باشه این مطالب رو در قالب یک فایل pdf درست کنید و بذارید برای دانلود این طوری مفهومی میشه و بچه ها از این پست به اون پست نمیرن

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> سلام دوست عزیز شما می تونید برای اینکه مطلبتون به دور از حواشی باشه این مطالب رو در قالب یک فایل pdf درست کنید و بذارید برای دانلود این طوری مفهومی میشه و بچه ها از این پست به اون پست نمیرن


اوه اوه
صاحبش اومد  :شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ):

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

مطلبت خوب بود عزيزم اگر كمك كه نه چون خودت كارتو بلدي اگر مشورت در ضمينه شبكه و يا هك و امنيت سرور خواستي من در خدمتت هستم

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام اقا فرزاد
اگه میشه شما هم مثل جناب mj_blue یه مبحثی آموزشی  جداگانه  ، پست زده و از ساده شروع تا سطوح حرفه ای تدریس نمایید
 تا از علم و تجربه شما همه دوستان و اعضای انجمن استفاده نمایند
باتشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> با سلام اقا فرزاد
> اگه میشه شما هم مثل جناب mj_blue یه مبحثی آموزشی  جداگانه  ، پست زده و از ساده شروع تا سطوح حرفه ای تدریس نمایید
>  تا از علم و تجربه شما همه دوستان و اعضای انجمن استفاده نمایند
> باتشکر


من جزو اولين نفرات بودم كه در مورد شبكه فايل pdf درست كرده بودم و هر كس به اسم خودش پخش كرد تو اينترنت واقعا حرص درار بود اين مسئله كه بعضي ها بدون درج نام نويسنده مطلب رو به اسم خودشون در ميارن همين الان هم اين مطلبي كه در مورد اميلاتور نوشتم تو همه وبلاگ ها بدون نام نويسنده درج شده و نام نويسنده رو به اسم خودشون زدن 

چشم ايشالا من در قالب فايل pdf مطلب ميزارم

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*tahaali9095*,*ساخر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tahaali9095

درود بر شما آقا فرزاد
منتظر هستیم
اما فکر کنم جلسه جلسه پست بزنید بهتر آدم یاد میگیره مثل کلاس میشه
اینقدر پی دی اف دانلود کردم معلوم نیست کی میخوام بخوانمش !!!
آقای MJ_BLUE به نظر بنده روش خوبی را پیش گرفته شما هم مثل ایشان یه پست مثلا تو زمینه امنیت بزنید و از ساده شروع تا به سطوح حرفه ای برسد
اینجوری تا حدی جلوی آدمای فرصت طلب هم تا اندازه ای گرفته میشه
بازهم شما خودت صاحب اختیارید فقط نظرم را گفتم
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*

----------


## sardarshams

سلام
دو تا  سیستم را که رو هر دوتاشون ویندوز Xp نصب است را شبکه کردم وبه خوبی فایلها را بین دو تا سیستم   رد وبدل می کنم و اینترنت را نیز شیر کرده ام فقط یک مشکل دارم اون هم اینه که در سیستم دوم سرعت اینترنت خیلی پایین است به زور صفحه گوگل  را باز می کنه در این مورد راهنماییم کنید این هم لینکی که قبلا مشکلم را مطرح کرده بودم با تشکر

http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=49096

----------

*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*tahaali9095*,*takolduz_f*

----------


## mj_blue

> فقط یک مشکل دارم اون هم اینه که در سیستم دوم سرعت اینترنت خیلی پایین است به زور صفحه گوگل را باز می کنه


دوست من چند سوال را پاسخ بدید تا بهتر بشه شما را راهنمای کرد------------------------------------------------------1-آیا فایروال در هر دو سیستم خاموش شده؟ چه نوع آنتی ویروسی روی سیستم ها نصب شده؟!2-از روی سیستم شماره 2 , IP سیستم شماره یک را Ping بگیریدبدین صورت که روی سیستم شماره 2 مینشینیدوارد CMD میشیدو دستور Ping 192.168.0.1 را میزنیدجای آیپی یاداشت شده آیپی سیستم شماره 1 را بنویسیداین لینک عکس http://s5.picofile.com/file/8113956518/ping.pngبدین صورت عمل کنید و یک عکس بگذارید-------------------------------------------------------------------شما یک کار دیگه هم انجام بدهبرای وارد کردن DNS ها در سیستم دومPerfered DNS Server =  اینجا شما IP سیستم اول را وارد کنیدAlternate DNS Server = در اینجا عدد 8.8.8.8 را وارد کنیددر صورت امکان یک عکس از آیپی های وارد شده بگذارید( اینجوری میتونیم بهتر راهنماییتون کنیم)

----------

*ar58*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## sardarshams

> دوست من چند سوال را پاسخ بدید تا بهتر بشه شما را راهنمای کرد------------------------------------------------------1-آیا فایروال در هر دو سیستم خاموش شده؟ چه نوع آنتی ویروسی روی سیستم ها نصب شده؟!2-از روی سیستم شماره 2 , IP سیستم شماره یک را Ping بگیریدبدین صورت که روی سیستم شماره 2 مینشینیدوارد CMD میشیدو دستور Ping 192.168.0.1 را میزنیدجای آیپی یاداشت شده آیپی سیستم شماره 1 را بنویسیداین لینک عکس http://s5.picofile.com/file/8113956518/ping.pngبدین صورت عمل کنید و یک عکس بگذارید-------------------------------------------------------------------شما یک کار دیگه هم انجام بدهبرای وارد کردن DNS ها در سیستم دومPerfered DNS Server =  اینجا شما IP سیستم اول را وارد کنیدAlternate DNS Server = در اینجا عدد 8.8.8.8 را وارد کنیددر صورت امکان یک عکس از آیپی های وارد شده بگذارید( اینجوری میتونیم بهتر راهنماییتون کنیم)


سلام
رو هر دو تا سیستم نود 32 نصب است و بقیه اطلاعات را فردا در اولین فرصت قرار میدم با تشکر از شما

----------

*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*tahaali9095*,*takolduz_f*

----------


## mj_blue

من با نوشتن پست مشکل پيدا کردم ( ببخشيد که نميتونم جواب بدم) نميتونم اينتر بزنم فکر کنم مشکل از سيستمم باشه تا فردا چکش ميکنم) ، (( اگه ENDPOINT يا Smart داري ممکنه با فايروال هاشون دچار مشکل باشي ، در هر صورت با عکس هاي که فردا ميگذاريد اساتيد محترم ميتونن راهنماييتون کنن ( موفق باشيد )

----------

*ar58*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## sardarshams

سلام
با تغییر اون عددها که اشاره کردید مشکل رفع شد و سرعت اینترنت در سیستم دوم بهبود یافت با این حال این عکسها را ارسال می کنم با تشکر از شما و آقای *nekooee  که راهنماییم کردید
*ping1.JPG
مشخصات سیستم اول
system 1.JPG
سیستم دوم
system2.JPG

----------

*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*takolduz_f*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
dns ها رو اشتباه گذاشتید. اینها رو لطفا در هر دو بگذارید:
dns1:
8.8.8.8
dns2:
8.8.4.4

----------

*ar58*,*mj_blue*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## arash12345

باسلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم
دوستان بنده یه پرینتر 3 کاره رو به چند سیستم از طریق اینترنت شیر کردم 
که تو همه سیستم ها ok هست و پرینت میگره
اما فقط تو سیستمی که نصب شده و با usb وصله میشه اسکن کرد تو بقیه سیستم ها نمیشه...
لطفا بفرماید میشه کاری کرد که تو همه سیستم ها اسکن گرفت؟
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## arash12345

کسی نیییییییییییییییست

----------


## arash12345

:شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای شیر کردن اینترنت ( از طریق بریج و اوکال شیرینگ):

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## forud

سلام دوست عزیز 
برای شیر کردن قابلیت اسکن دستگاه شما، کافیه به فرایند اسکن دقت کنید 
اسکنر نیاز به حضور اپراتور در کنار دستگاه برای قراردادن عکس یا هر نوع فایل در اسکنر هست و ایدعالترین راه برای این فرایند، نزدیکترین کامپیوتر به پرینتر هست و همان کامپیوتری که با USB به اسکنر متصل است مطلوب میباشد. 
در ضمن شما میتونید یه پوشه اشتراک بگذارید برای بقیه سیستم ها که فایلهای اسکن شده را با بقیه کامپیوتر ها به اشتراک بگذارید. 
با تشکر

----------

*arash12345*,*enzomartini*

----------


## sajjad-d

شما پرینتر را تو شبکه share کن و تو device and printer پرینتر را تو حالت default قرار بده 
البته باید default gateway بقیه سیستم ها آی پی سیستم سرور باشه

----------

*arash12345*,*forud*

----------


## arash12345

با تشکر از دو ست عزیز forud
بله چیزی که گفتین دروسته ولی این پرینتر رو بین دو سیستم نزدیک به هم گذاشتم که هردو از همه امکاناتش استفاده کنن

----------

*forud*

----------


## enzomartini

> با تشکر از دو ست عزیز forud
> بله چیزی که گفتین دروسته ولی این پرینتر رو بین دو سیستم نزدیک به هم گذاشتم که هردو از همه امکاناتش استفاده کنن






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*arash12345*,*blacknaki*,*forud*,*sam21*

----------

